Ask HN: What was the url to the site with the company icons? - therov
======
iqonik
[http://fontfamous.com/](http://fontfamous.com/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11247567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11247567)

FYI I found it by Googling "site:news.ycombinator.com font logos"

~~~
nikmobi
I've never seen the fontfamous one, looks great. I thought OP was referring to
[https://logo.clearbit.com](https://logo.clearbit.com).

E.g.
[https://logo.clearbit.com/ycombinator.com](https://logo.clearbit.com/ycombinator.com)

------
nfriedly
Font Awesome has a good collection of brand icons (along with quite a lot of
other things):
[http://fontawesome.io/icons/#brand](http://fontawesome.io/icons/#brand)

